# Audi OEM Wheel Database?



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

I've used the VW OEM wheel listing at http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/ quite a bit.
I'm wondering if anyone in the Audi community has done the same thing. I searched a bit, but didn't have any luck.


----------



## adj (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi OEM Wheel Database? (DurtyBunny)*

http://www.audifelgen.de/


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi OEM Wheel Database? (adj)*

That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------

